
HN Meta: Highly rated off-topic comments dominating discussion - bryanlarsen
One thing that I&#x27;ve been noticing lately has been highly rated, off topic comments with lots of replies floating to the top of a discussion.   Because they have lots of replies, the on topic discussion gets pushed way down the screen.   These are good comments and good discussion; but they&#x27;re off topic and hide comments discussing the actual article at the bottom the screen.   Is there anything we can do about it?<p>examples:   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11266796, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11262239
======
gus_massa
In the first example, I think that the order has changed. I guess your
complain is about the #3:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11266874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11266874)

As the minimaxir said, it's more tangent than off-topic. I think that this
comment is too general and the discussion gets drafted to general opinions. I
usually prefer comments that are more specific about the current submission.

------
minimaxir
I'm not sure why you say the top comment in either of those threads are off-
topic. Slight tangents maybe, but not off-topic.

